
aSMtris – Tetris in assembly language (2016) - tosh
http://sebastianmihai.com/main.php?t=96&n=aSMtris-Tetris-in-assembly-language-x86-16-bit
======
userbinator
1.85KB may sound tiny, but for Tetris clones written in Asm, it's still
"reasonably large".

The Hugi Size Coding Competition (unfortunately defunct now) from 2003 had a
Tetris-clone competition, and the winner was _363 bytes_ :
[http://www.hugi.scene.org/compo/compoold.htm#compo22](http://www.hugi.scene.org/compo/compoold.htm#compo22)

------
2ton_jeff
Obligatory addition of the assembly language TetrOS in a single boot sector
(512 bytes) from the author of flat assembler many years ago

[https://twitter.com/grysztar/status/1054729111623606273](https://twitter.com/grysztar/status/1054729111623606273)

~~~
MaxBarraclough
Real demoscene material, right there.

And to think Super Mario 64 was a whole 8MB.

------
nottorp
People now write stuff like this for fun.

Pretty sure the original Tetris was also written in assembly because there was
little choice in the matter though.

------
cjauvin
For fun, a while ago, I tried my hand at writing a Tetris clone for the C=64's
6502 (it has been quite a challenging exercise):

[https://github.com/cjauvin/tetris-464](https://github.com/cjauvin/tetris-464)

~~~
chongli
As if that's not challenging enough, recall that the game Elite [1] ran on a
BBC Micro (model B), a computer that also used the 6502 yet had only 32K of
RAM, half that of the C64! It still blows my mind how they were able to
accomplish so much on such a limited computer! [2]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elite_(video_game)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elite_\(video_game\))

[2] [https://gdcvault.com/play/1014628/Classic-Game-
Postmortem](https://gdcvault.com/play/1014628/Classic-Game-Postmortem)

